# Panasonic upping the specs



## jaomul

Panasonic G9 offers pro-level features, 20 fps bursts, huge EVF and class-leading image stabilization

Looks like an EM1 mk 2 competitor. Expensive, big, but nice


----------



## Braineack

I like that mirrolesses are starting to be shooters cameras, not a wood block with a lens on it.


----------



## fmw

Big for sure.  Might as well use a DSLR.


----------



## Braineack

fmw said:


> Big for sure.  Might as well use a DSLR.



so the only reason you shoot mirrorless is size?   what happens when you mount a huge lens on your mirrorless?

mirrorless and small shouldn't be synonymous.

A shooter needs to hold a camera and use; design a camera that can be held and the controls manipulated.

While form factor was a cool bonus, I found my a6000 *MUCH harder* to hold and shoot compared to my d610.  You still weren't fitting it in a pocket with the kit lens; despite how small it was.  Holding a teeny tiny soap bar sized rectangular block up to your face to use the teeny tiny viewfinder was silly.  Not having a top LCD panel meant always relying on looking at the back LCD to do anything.

Mirrorless cameras need to be more like DSLRs in regards to ergomonics and the controls (but even those barely put effort into it).   Seriously someone developed a camera body in the 1970s, and every since was like "there's no possible way we can improve upon this!"


----------



## BrentC

Braineack said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big for sure.  Might as well use a DSLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the only reason you shoot mirrorless is size?   what happens when you mount a huge lens on your mirrorless?
> 
> mirrorless and small shouldn't be synonymous.
> 
> A shooter needs to hold a camera and use; design a camera that can be held and the controls manipulated.
> 
> While form factor was a cool bonus, I found my a6000 *MUCH harder* to hold and shoot compared to my d610.  You still weren't fitting it in a pocket with the kit lens; despite how small it was.  Holding a teeny tiny soap bar sized rectangular block up to your face to use the teeny tiny viewfinder was silly.  Not having a top LCD panel meant always relying on looking at the back LCD to do anything.
> 
> Mirrorless cameras need to be more like DSLRs in regards to ergomonics and the controls (but even those barely put effort into it).   Seriously someone developed a camera body in the 1970s, and every since was like "there's no possible way we can improve upon this!"
Click to expand...


Size is the big reason I shoot M43 and most other people.  And what huge lenses?  Lenses are typically half the size and weight as DSLR equivalents. 

I find there is nothing wrong with the ergonomics of my EM1 MKii or EM5 MKii.   FIts my hand great and for the most part great button placement.  Controls are typically better than DSLR since I can configure every button, dial or lever to what I desire. 

And why need a top LCD panel when all the information shows in the EVF or back LCD panel.  I can even get a live histogram in the EVF.

I don't think you have held many M43 camera bodies by your statements.


----------



## Braineack

BrentC said:


> I don't think you have held many M43 camera bodies by your statements.



mirrorless =/= m43

mirrorless = lacking a mirror

35mm mirrorless sensors have identical lens in terms size and weight to their dslr counterparts -- sometimes bigger and heavier.


----------



## BrentC

Braineack said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you have held many M43 camera bodies by your statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirrorless =/= m43
> 
> mirrorless = lacking a mirror
> 
> 35mm mirrorless sensors have identical lens in terms size and weight to their dslr counterparts.
Click to expand...


You are in a thread about the Panasonic M43 so why would I think you are discussing 35mm mirrorless?


----------



## Braineack

BrentC said:


> You are in a thread about the Panasonic M43 so why would I think you are discussing 35mm mirrorless?



I dunno, cause you responded to a conversation about the size of a mirrorless camera in general?


----------



## jaomul

I watched this video today. I'm not saying it represents anyone in particulars needs, but it's a Panasonic G80/85 with 5 lenses in a smallish bag, even if the body is a little bigger there's no denying the attractive little baby lenses


----------



## Derrel

Gotta love the 400 shots per battery charge. NOT!!!!


----------



## jaomul

Derrel said:


> Gotta love the 400 shots per battery charge. NOT!!!!



Panasonic are getting a bit clever here, evf can be set to shut off 3,5 or 10 seconds after camera taken down from eye. Should in ideal situation yield over twice amount then. It's not ideal, but an improvement


----------



## Derrel

Yes, very close to the 3,000 shots per charge I've come to expect from Nikon pro cameras.You know, one, single battery for an entire weekend. Not four batteties per 3-hour sporting event.


----------



## fmw

BrentC said:


> I don't think you have held many M43 camera bodies by your statements.



Correct.  I haven't.  I didn't know it was an M43 camera.  I do own a tiny Panasonic point and shoot with an even smaller sensor so I'm not unfamiliar with small cameras.


----------



## VidThreeNorth

Derrel said:


> Gotta love the 400 shots per battery charge. NOT!!!!



As far as I know, the GH5 and the G85 have bottom mount battery packs available ("DMW-BGGH5" for the GH5). I expect that the G9 will too, and probably there was one for the GH4 and one for the G7.  I do not know about those.

I do not know if you can power their cameras through a USB port.  I can do that with my Yi-M1, which is both good and bad.  The other day I had my Yi-M1 plugged in to charge but I did not notice that the power was on, so I wasted some electricity before I turned it off.  No harm done, but an annoying waste.  But in theory, I can use the Yi-M1 indefinitely (until a card fills, and then change the card and keep going) off "mains".  I do not know about Olympus either.


----------



## Tallgrass1

The G9 will be able to be powered through the USB, so you can attach battery packs via a cord (and I assume directly to a wall plug??). Not sure about the GH5.


----------



## ac12

I guess these small cameras have to grow, to put a larger capacity battery in them.
Till then, have to buy and carry extra batteries.


----------



## Jeff15

Having used the G9 for a couple of months now I can honestly say all the hype was justified is in an excellent camera.


----------



## Tallgrass1

Jeff15 said:


> Having used the G9 for a couple of months now I can honestly say all the hype was justified is in an excellent camera.


Agreed. Had mine about a month. Yes its a bigger camera, but still comfortable to hold. Thing is a beast. Burst mode is insantiy. And I was not expecting the dramatic noise improvement over my G6.


----------

